# dog friendly beaches- near midlands



## Dizzydancer (4 September 2012)

Hi all after a dog friendly beach not too far from west midlands (staffordshire) we are planning to go for day this weekend!


----------



## Annette4 (4 September 2012)

Ynyslas near Aberystwyth is lovely as is Black Rock Sands near Porthmadog. My parents are on the Staffs boarder and normally head there.


----------



## Dizzydancer (4 September 2012)

Thank you


----------



## gunnergundog (4 September 2012)

Old Hunstanton on the north Norfolk coast is good with the multi-coloured cliffs...... it's a couple of hours from me.  The cafe on the lifeboat slip does great lemon drizzle cake too and Nene valley country park on the way back is okay for a quick, 30 mins, leg stretch/pee break!


----------



## Dizzydancer (4 September 2012)

Thank you


----------



## baggyb (4 September 2012)

Formby


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 September 2012)

Wow, that brings back memories, its a long time since I've been to Formby with the dogs but used to go a lot.  Talacre on N Wales Coast and West Kirby on the Wirral are also good dog beaches, particularly now the school holidays are over.


----------



## Dizzydancer (5 September 2012)

Thanks all. Very useful think we are going head to formby! Will take lots of pics


----------



## fizzer (6 September 2012)

Heacham beach just before Hunstanton.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 September 2012)

baggyb said:



			Formby
		
Click to expand...

Does Formby have sea as well as beach ? I ask because I recently went to Southport and it took 90 minutes brisk walking to find the sea. Dogs loved it but I've never encountered a beach without the sea before.


----------



## NoseyPosey (6 September 2012)

I thought this was a trick question at first


----------



## Dizzydancer (8 September 2012)

Horse rider yes i can tell you that there is sea there all day. And it was lovely- huge beach very quiet this morning few horses lots of dogs did get busy this afternoon but plenty of space if you moved away from car park area.
 Picture will follow


----------



## MerrySherryRider (10 September 2012)

dizzydancer said:



			Horse rider yes i can tell you that there is sea there all day. And it was lovely- huge beach very quiet this morning few horses lots of dogs did get busy this afternoon but plenty of space if you moved away from car park area.
 Picture will follow
		
Click to expand...

Sounds lovely. Will have to take a trip over to Formby then to enjoy the last of the summer days


----------

